# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  5 mitet mbi rritjen e fëmijëve dygjuhësh

## sirena_adria

Mitet për rritjen e një fëmije me dy ose më shumë gjuhë. Ndonjëherë prindërit janë të dekurajuar kur iu duhet të rrisin një fëmijë me dy gjuhë të ndryshme. Ata mendojnë se duke iu folur në dy gjuhë, mund të krijojnë tek ata  konfuzion dhe të flasin me vonesë, ose që fëmijët e tyre mund të humbasin mundësinë të rriten si gjithë të tjerët. Më poshtë, 5 mitet ( të pavërtetat) që ekzistojnë mbi rritjen e një fëmije me dy ose më shumë gjuhë dhe çfarë ndodh me të vërtetë me rritjen e një fëmije dygjuhësh.

*1. Rritja me më shumë se një gjuhë e ngatërron fëmijën.* 

Ky është deri tani një nga mitet më të përhapura dhe keqkuptimi më i madh. Disa prindër mendojnë se nëse një fëmijë është i ekspozuar në dy gjuhë në të njëjtën kohë, ai mund të bëhet i shpërqendruar dhe të mos jetë në gjendje të dallojë njërën nga tjetra.

“Vetëm ditë pas lindjes, të gjitha foshnjat mund të tregojnë diferencën midis shumë gjuhëve”, – thotë Barbara Zurer Pearson, autore e librit “Për rritjen e një fëmijë dygjuhësh”. Ajo thotë se kjo është e vërtetë sidomos kur gjuhët janë mjaft të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra, për shembull, si frëngjishtja dhe arabishtja.

“Në atë moshë të re, foshnjat përgjithësi kanë probleme kur u flitet në dy gjuhë shumë të ngjashme, si holandisht dhe anglisht. Por pas 6 muajsh ata mund t’i dallojnë shumë mirë dhe këto të dyja”, – thotë ajo.

Miti i ngritur mbi konfuzionin është ndoshta rezultat i një hulumtimi të vjetër që nxori përfundimin se ekspozimi në fillim ndaj dy gjuhëve i vënë fëmijët në disavantazh. Ky hulumtim bëri që edukatorët të insistonin për të nxitur prindërit emigrantë që të heqin gjuhën e tyre të trashëgimisë dhe të theksojnë aftësitë në anglisht.

*2. Një fëmijë dygjuhësh flet me vonesë* 

Disa fëmijë të rritur në një ambient dygjuhësh do të marrin pak më shumë kohë për të filluar të flasin.  Vonesa është e përkohshme, megjithatë, sipas ekspertëve ky nuk është një rregull i përgjithshëm.

Për fat të keq, prindërve të cilët ngrenë shqetësime në lidhje me zhvillimin e të folurit tek fëmijët e tyre dygjuhësh u këshillohet që të flasin vetëm njërën gjuhë. Fatkeqësisht, kjo ndodh për shkak  se në të kaluarën dygjuhësia është konsideruar shkak negativ në problemet me zhvillimin e të folurit.

“Studimet tregojnë se dygjuhësia nuk shkakton vonesa në të folurit apo aftësitë gjuhësore”, – thotë Ellen Stubbe Kester, presidente e Bilinguistikës, e cila ofron shërbime për problemet e të folurit dygjuhësh në Austin, Teksas.

“Edhe nëse fëmija juaj tashmë është diagnostikuar me një lloj vonese të foluri, duke e kaluar atë nga dygjuhësh në njëgjuhësh nuk do të sjellë ndonjë përmirësim të aftësive të tij”.

“Studimet kanë gjetur se fëmijët me vonesa gjuhësore që janë në mjedise gjuhësore të dyfishta mund të fitojnë aftësitë e gjuhës me të njëjtin ritëm si ata në mjedise njëgjuhëshe”, – thotë Kester.

*3. Fëmijët dygjuhësh përfundojnë në përzierjen dy gjuhëve* 

Përzierja e gjuhëve është e pashmangshme dhe e padëmshme. Por për ata që janë të pafamiljarizuar me dygjuhësinë, kjo është një dëshmi se fëmija nuk mund t’i ndajë gjuhët.

Shumica e fëmijëve që rriten me dy gjuhë do të mbështeten në përzierjen po ashtu në ndarjen e dy gjuhëve. Duhet thënë se një nga gjuhët shpesh ka një ndikim më të fortë tek fëmija s sa tjetra. Fëmijët të cilët kanë një fjalor të vogël në gjuhën që përdorin më pak, mund të fusin ndonjë fjalë nga gjuha që ata e përdorin më shpesh, kur e shohin të nevojshme.

Ekspertët pajtohen se përzierja është e përkohshme. Përfundimisht, fjalori i fëmijës suaj zhvillohet në të dyja gjuhët dhe më shumë në atë me të cilën ai është më i ekspozuar (gjuha me të cilën flet në shkollë, me shokët etj).

Në fakt, folësit dygjuhësh të të gjitha moshave i përziejnë gjuhët e tyre. Një shembull i përkryer është përdorimi i gjerë i “spanglish” (përzierjen e anglishtes dhe spanjishtes) nga latinët në Shtetet e Bashkuara.

Fëmijët janë model i asaj që ata shohin dhe dëgjojnë, kështu që, nëse fëmija juaj jeton në një mjedis në të cilin gjuhët përziehen, ju duhet të prisni që ai të bëjë këtë gjë gjithashtu.

*4. Është shumë vonë për t’i mësuar dy gjuhë fëmijës suaj*

Nuk ka shumë vonë – ose shumë herët – për të futur fëmijën tuaj në mësimin e një gjuhe të dytë.

“Mësimi i një gjuhe të dytë është më i lehtë për fëmijët nën 10 vjeç, dhe madje edhe më i lehtë për fëmijët nën 5 vjeç, krahasuar me përpjekjet shumë më të mëdha që u duhen të rriturve”, – thotë Pearson.

Koha optimale, sipas ekspertëve, duhet të jetë nga lindja deri në 3 vjeç – saktësisht kur një fëmijë është duke mësuar gjuhën e tij të parë, dhe mendja e tij është ende e hapur dhe fleksibël.

Hera tjetër më e mirë për të mësuar një gjuhë të dytë duket të jetë kur fëmijët janë midis 4 dhe 7 vjeç, sepse ata ende mund ta fusin procesin e gjuhëve të shumëfishta në shtigje paralele. Me fjalë të tjera, ata mund të ndërtojnë një sistem për gjuhën e dytë së bashku me të parën.

Nëse fëmija juaj është më i madh se 7 vjeç dhe ju jeni të mendimit për t’i futur një gjuhë të dytë, nuk është ende tepër vonë. Koha e tretë më e mirë për të mësuar një gjuhë të dytë është nga  mosha 8 vjeç deri në pubertet. Pas pubertetit, studimet tregojnë se gjuhët e reja janë të ruajtura në një zonë të veçantë të trurit, kështu që fëmijët duhet të përkthejnë ose të kalojnë nëpër gjuhën e tyre amtare, si një rrugë për gjuhën e re.

“Ne dëgjojmë aq shumë në lidhje me “dritaren e mundësisë” së veçantë për fëmijët e vegjël që të mësojnë dy gjuhë, që ajo mund të jetë dekurajuese për fëmijë më të rritur”, – thotë Pearson. “Është e vërtetë që është mënyra më e lehtë për të filluar më herët, por njerëzit mund të mësojnë një gjuhë të dytë edhe më vonë”.

*5. Fëmijët janë si sfungjer, edhe ata do të bëhen dygjuhësh, pa përpjekje dhe në çdo kohë.* 

Edhe pse është më e lehtë për fëmijët për të mësuar një gjuhë të re kur ata janë të ekspozuar ndaj saj, është joreale të prisni që fëmija juaj të mësojë spanjisht duke shikuar episodet e panumërta të ‘Dora Explorer’ në televizion.

Mësimi i një gjuhe nuk duhet të jetë një punë e përditshme. Por futja e gjuhës së dytë për fëmijët tuaj kërkon një lloj strukture dhe më e rëndësishmja, qëndrueshmërinë. Kjo mund të bëhet ditë pas dite me anë të bisedave apo udhëzimeve formale. Ideja është që t’i familjarizoni fëmijët me gjuhën në mënyra kuptimplote dhe interesante, kryesisht me fjalorin ose bisedat që janë të lidhura me jetën reale.

http://bebja.com/

http://mapo.al/2014/08/5-mitet-mbi-r...eve-dygjuhesh/

----------


## CRO

Si jane "vertetuar" keto pohimet me siper? Apo futja kot... si gjithnje. Artikuj limonade.

----------


## sirena_adria

S'ka rendesi tipi i artikullit ...... por permbajtja -  ngacmues per kedo qe ka eksperienca te tilla . 

Cilido prind ne kete pozicion, e ka lehtesisht te vertetueshme nese _JANE_ apo _S'JANE MITE_... theniet .

----------


## CRO

Jane artikuj te dobet qe nisen nga eksperienca te kufizuara dhe nxjerrin pergjithesime, madje shpesh here duke i shitur edhe si shkencore.
Nuk bazohen mbi realitet. 
Neser del nje tjeter dhe thote komplet te kunderten e kesaj qe eshte thene me siper.

----------


## sirena_adria

1. Rritja me më shumë se një gjuhë e ngatërron fëmijën. 

2. Një fëmijë dygjuhësh flet me vonesë 

3. Fëmijët dygjuhësh përfundojnë në përzierjen dy gjuhëve 

4. Është shumë vonë për t’i mësuar dy gjuhë fëmijës suaj

5. Fëmijët janë si sfungjer, edhe ata do të bëhen dygjuhësh, pa përpjekje dhe në çdo kohë. 


*MITE* apo *TE VERTETA* ......  _  e thënë thjesht ......._

----------


## Marya

vajza ime degjon 3 gjuhe ne dite  eshte tre vjece e ca dhe kur shprehet nuk i ngaterron gjuhet, flet me pak kuptueshem se moshataret e saj, por ama flet tre gjuhe, shpuze e kam
jo se eshte bija ime po nuk me duket aspak penguese ne zhvillim e saj , madje me duket me teper active dhe me e pjekur se moshateret e saj. do thoini ju hge mi boll na e lavderove
po e lavderoj se eshte krenaria ime  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Prudence

Ca kam njohur une:
Flasin me vone se te tjeret
Flasin ca ngateruar, dmth dhe fjalin e krijon anapolla se e pershtat me gjuhen qe di me mire, dhe nuk i thote me veten, gjinin, trajten e duhur.

----------


## freeopen

> Ca kam njohur une:
> Flasin me vone se te tjeret
> Flasin ca ngateruar, dmth dhe fjalin e krijon anapolla se e pershtat me gjuhen qe di me mire, dhe nuk i thote me veten, gjinin, trajten e duhur.


Ky model eshte mesim i gjuhes me ane te te degjuarit. Gjuha mesohet si ajo e folur dhe ajo e shkruar njekohesisht,keshtu nje person arrin te kuptoje veten,gjinine,rasen etj,etj.

----------

